# MrStoner's First Grow



## 420MrStoner420 (Mar 30, 2008)

Now I didn't buy seeds. I'm using some from a friend. I have 4 that have germinated and cracked open. Hopin for fems. I am using a plastic tub with a lid for veg. And I am using a plastic wardrobe tent for flowering. I will have some pics up in a few. Ok I have the pics, just have to figure out how to add them.
The Veg box - stays at 75.7 degrees.

Foil lined and just waitin for my babes.

The flowering tent. Can't wait. 300W CFL.

*EDIT*

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

do you have any ventilation? it will be needed if not.... other than that hope they get goin strong for ya.

are you trying to grow them completely out in that tend with a cfl?? might be a good idea to make a growbox with an HID or throw a mall on in the tent, then the plants will really yeild well. 

goodluck!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Mar 30, 2008)

The small white box is the veg site. I have a 2 ft floro in there and it stays at 75-76 degrees. Not sure about the humidity but seems to be around 70%. There is no ventilation there. Think I should put a fan in there or cut 2 holes and put a fan in one of the holes. That might affect my temp though. Now the tent, I plan on getting a better light. I figured i would have about 2 weeks to get one.


Whats a mall??


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 18, 2008)

whats a mall??. I have new pics. What do ya think.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 18, 2008)

*thanks for dropping in to my journal ,,,my seeds were also of a friend ,,,get a small fan blowing on them that will thicken up the stems i used a small computer fan ,,ps i dont know what a mall is either goodluck on this grow ill be :watchplant:*

*as for ordering on line it seems to be pretty safe ,,,i dont know where you are but in the uk we can buy them over the counter at head shops maybe u can where u live :tokie:*


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 18, 2008)

All my plants are now in the tent. I have a fan in there and it runs for about 2 hrs a day. Should it be more? Also, the pics above... I just transplanted the plants last night into the big pots and was afraid they were going to die. Woke up this mornin and they are lookin better than yesterday. Will post a few pics in a couple days. They are startin to stink too. Smells skunky.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 18, 2008)

i kept mine on a very gentle breeze about 30 mins every couple of hrs 
but diffrent people do it diffrent ways but it works for me eace:

sometimes they do look a little sad after transplanting ,,but soon bounce back :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2008)

420MrStoner420 said:
			
		

> All my plants are now in the tent. I have a fan in there and it runs for about 2 hrs a day. Should it be more? Also, the pics above... I just transplanted the plants last night into the big pots and was afraid they were going to die. Woke up this mornin and they are lookin better than yesterday. Will post a few pics in a couple days. They are startin to stink too. Smells skunky.


 
Hey 420...looking good...I run my fans 24/7...when those Ladies start Getting FAT you want them to hold up for the 8 weeks:hubba: ..A Mall is a Large shoping center here where I live...In veg box try and get some milar insted of the foil..its way better reflector..just my .2 friend...Keep us posted on the grow and wishing nothing but FEMALES 4U


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 18, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> do you have any ventilation? it will be needed if not.... other than that hope they get goin strong for ya.
> 
> are you trying to grow them completely out in that tend with a cfl?? might be a good idea to make a growbox with an HID or throw a mall on in the tent, then the plants will really yeild well.
> 
> goodluck!


 

thanks smoke. I will have the fan on more than 2 hrs. LOL I know what a mall is too. but trillions of atoms said " throw a mall on in the tent ". I don't know what he meant by that. I dont have a timer so I have been doing 16/8. Is that enough until I go 12/12? And when should I go 12/12. I was gonna wait about another week or 2.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2008)

you should be at 18/6 on your lights until they start alternating nodes or 6 weeks plus...also depends on height restrictions...you can go 12/12 anytime but the longer you Veg the better the yeild..IMO..are we sure they are Female?..How about some updated pics my friend..Have a Great weekend and keep it GREEN


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am going to get a another 300W CFL and a timer tomorrow. Will do 18/6. They are smellin damn good too I have a close up pic of the one that has the big leaves. Hope its a her. LOL. Well here are some new pics.


----------



## Tater (Apr 19, 2008)

I ran my lights 24 hours after reading on here it seems to be the way to go.  I also ran my fan 24 hours on my plants once they were your size and you should see how short and bushy and thick and nice they are.  Everything is looking good though so keep doing what you are doing man.  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 19, 2008)

I was thinking of doin that Tater. I am going to do that because I ran my fan/light 24 hrs plus after I transplanted and they seemed to like it. So 4 now the light/fan will stay on 24 hrs.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow just a few hours have passed and the stem on the one with the big leaves looks good. Have a look...


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 19, 2008)

I bought a bag and took all the seeds out. More to germinate. Come on baby.. I'm into it now haha.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

You should definitely think about investing into an HID lighting system. A 400 watt hps would work much much better than those cfls. Your yield would be much larger also. What are the dimensions of your grow area? Just my thoughts. They look good so far. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

2 feet across, 4 feet high, and 18 inches deep. 400w HPS lights are too expensive for me. cheapest i saw was 250.00. That just wont fit into my budget. It's the lumens that count correct? The 300w cfl was about 16.00 i think. If I bought like 6 of them that should give me enough don't ya think? I've had the fan/light on all day cuz I'm going 24/0 and they are really takin off now. I have the light about 7inches from the top of the tallest plant. Think thats good or should I raise it up some?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Get on ebay and look up a 400 watt hps. I got my last one there for 100 dollars, shipping and all. It is all about the lumens but the intensity of a 400 watt hps will be much greater than the intensity of the cfls. HPS will produce nice dense buds and clfs tend to be more wispy light buds. Check out ebay. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks smokey, hoppin on ebay now.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looked on ebay for 400W HPS, lots to choose from. I still have a few weeks to get one. I think they like the 24/0. I'm seeing real change everyday. I'm gonna revamp the way I veg. Im gonna make the tent the veg spot and will have a different area all together for the flowering stage. I will be expecting 3 foot plants in the flowering area. I think 1 foot tall in the veg tent and I can make the transition to budding. Well here are some new pics.

Give me some feed back guys and girls. I'm a newbie and this IS my first grow. Things are going great but I still love to hear advice and opinions.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Apr 20, 2008)

looks great, i would recommend HTG supply for the light. they have a really good price for the quality. they're on ebay too and have a website with relatively the same prices. good look on these girls.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that is an awesome site. Prices are good. I like the long floros for my veg. 10,000 lumen would be better than the 3400 I have right now.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 22, 2008)

How are things going in your grow room?


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

The best thing you can do when it comes to growing is read, read, read.  You are already doing good, by posting in a forum.  Get, barrow, rent, steal, buy or check out Ed Rosenthal.  Marijuana Grower's Handbook is a great buy, it tells you everything and more.  You might also want to check out Marijuana Success Indoors, Closet Cultivator, Marijuana Growing Tips, Easy Marijuana Gardening, and  Marijuana Question? Ask Ed.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 23, 2008)

Things are going great. A few questions though... Some 1 please reply.

Pic 1 - The 2 small leaves on the botton are yellow. Is that normal?
It's on all my plants.

Take a look at the pics and tell me what u guys and girls think.

I think they look pretty good. Startin to have a familliar smell in that room. LOL

Still hopin 4 females.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2008)

*Yes your bottom leaves are the first to go.   Your young ladies look fine. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them a boost. *


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 23, 2008)

Ahah yea, don't worry about that. It's only when the actual serrated leaves start yellowing is when there's a problem. Grow's looking good, healthy, not too stretched, how close are your lights again?


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 1 65 Watt CFL (3400 Lumens) And it is about 7 - 10 inches away from the top of the tallest plant.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 23, 2008)

hey mr stoner 420 ,your plants  are looking good ,,,you should be able to lower that cfl to about 3 inches from the top of the plant ,,,easist way to test is if you can keep your hand underneath it without it feeling to hot it will be ok for your plants eace:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 23, 2008)

Just make sure your CFL isn't going to burn your plants after a while. I've had a few CFL's too close for a few hours and eventually burned the leaves, but seemed fine at first. If you have a fan blowing directly on the bulb(s), they will stay very very cool and you can almost touch the bulb to the plant with no worries which means your plants can intake more lumens!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks MP and melissa for the light advice. Just got home from work and my big plant is doing awesome. I'm gonna lower the light a few inches from the top and also, I have another question. On my biggest plant one of the leaves actually has a small hole in it and its turnin kind of brown, and clue as to what is goin on. I'm not giving any nutes till next week. I was giving light feediings but have stopped. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Here are some new pics.


BTW - Day 25 for vegging


----------



## Melissa (Apr 24, 2008)

not sure about the burn maybe a heat spot ??? keep your eye on it :watchplant:
goodluck eace:


----------



## ms4ms (Apr 24, 2008)

the info you reieved about the hps lites is good info. I have grown with cfl's one grow and now I use cfl's in veg only but that will change also. The quality of the plants are better because the light spectrum of an hps is for mj growing. If you put up 6 big cfl's you will have heat. You can also get a smaller than 400 hps lite.I use a 250 and it lites up real good.try htgsupply.com. they have great lites for decent prices.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the discolorations of the leaves probably have something to do with the light feedings you were givng it. Or it could simply be the soil itself, maybe the soil is preventing the plant from uptaking certain nutrients it wants. Who knows? All the best of luck to ya and I hope someone can verify positively what's happening to your leaves!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 25, 2008)

the hole on the leaf and the browning doesnt seem to be getting any worse. I'll definitely keep an eye on it. I got some new babies sprouting and decided to use the whole room as a grow room. I just have to get a better light for the flowering area and some black plastic to cover the veg area. Hittin Lowes tomorrow. Here are some new pics...


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 26, 2008)

got two more 65W cfl's today. That brings the Lumens up to 10,200. Brought the temp up to about 81 - 82 degrees.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey 420...looking good my friend...May want to put a fan on those Ladies start to build the stalk...and some milar insted of foil...cheap on ebay...keep doing what your doing and Im wishing you nothing but FEMALES my friend


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 26, 2008)

Awsome set-up. I would reccomend some reflectors like the one you already have for the rest of the plants. Do you have a door to box the plants in? Doing good man!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Apr 27, 2008)

I went to Lowes yesterday but forgot the black plastic. Oh well, I will do that soon. The light I am going to get is a 4' floro = to about 11,000 Lumens. Should be good for my flowering area. Will post new pics when I get it.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 1, 2008)

Ok, my first 3 plants are still doin great. I added 1 of the newer plants and they love the extra light. No new light yet for the flowering area but will get 1 soon. Here are some new pics.


Let me know what you all think so far.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 1, 2008)

Looking pretty healthy there. A few more weeks and you will be able to cut a few clones perhaps!


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

They look nice and healthy. Definitely keep adding as much light as you can. Keep up the good work and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## hachiroku (May 2, 2008)

good looking plants. they seem to be a tad droopy? maybe its just me? have you ran into any health problems with them such as over nuting or PH issues? 

just thoght id stop in, i was checking out mentalpatients grow box and noticed that you mentioned posting new pics up so i thought id check em out.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 2, 2008)

the 1 plant on the left is a bit droopy. Ene ideas how to perk it up?...?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 2, 2008)

Just make sure they are getting enough water. The roots could _possibly_ be a little thirsty.


----------



## Melissa (May 3, 2008)

they are looking much better with the extra light :48:


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have enjoyed this grow like you wouldnt believe. I have cut 1 clone so far. I am going to cut a few tonight and will post some pics then.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 6, 2008)

NEW PICS! Check 'em out and give me some feedback plz.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 6, 2008)

Great set-up. Your plants will probably grow faster since they are in an enclosed area where the light reflects back at them instead of lighting up your entire room. Good job on the clones, keep them misted. How's the humidity environment for your clones? What %?


----------



## hachiroku (May 13, 2008)

yea that does look like a clean set up too. i think i need to invest in some mylar myself! you ever have to use the baggy over the cup trick to keep em perked up?!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 13, 2008)

The bagie trick works great. Very cheap and it works. I've only done it in styrofoam cups, and I had to squish the leaves to get the bag on or bend them inside the cup. I got a clone with a baggie over it now, it's doing wonderful.


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Everything looks good my friend. Clones look healthy. Nice work so far. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 18, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Great set-up. Your plants will probably grow faster since they are in an enclosed area where the light reflects back at them instead of lighting up your entire room. Good job on the clones, keep them misted. How's the humidity environment for your clones? What %?


 

Humidity in the clones area is 60%. Yeah, and with all 3 cfl's in the tent the temp is at about 82 degrees. and 65% humidity. perfect i think.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 18, 2008)

hachiroku said:
			
		

> yea that does look like a clean set up too. i think i need to invest in some mylar myself! you ever have to use the baggy over the cup trick to keep em perked up?!


 

I decided not to use the baggy trick. I just use a powdered rooting hormone and cut the fan leaves in half to support better rooting. They perked up in about 5-7 days.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 18, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Everything looks good my friend. Clones look healthy. Nice work so far. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 



Everything is looking healthy - New Pics


----------



## stoner (May 18, 2008)

those are really nice looking plants


----------



## lorenzo (May 18, 2008)

Plants are looking very nice.  Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 18, 2008)

thanks guys, i walk in there all the time and stare at them for a couple of minutes. LOL


----------



## lorenzo (May 18, 2008)

Me too, lol!  It's my first grow also, and I go to my plants every couple of hours and just watch them for a few minutes.:watchplant: Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 19, 2008)

420MrStoner420 said:
			
		

> thanks guys, i walk in there all the time and stare at them for a couple of minutes. LOL


Haha, same here man. Last year, I spent copious amounts of time just looking, inspecting, admiring my plants. A couple of times I really needed to be somewhere quick and I had to water my babies and I'd end up being late everytime because I'd just sit and stare of them... Your grow is looking better than ever man.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2008)

Any new updates, man? Those clones growing?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2008)

I would recommend that you get that foil out of there.  There is nothing good about having foil in your grow room.  It is stealing your light.  Foil is a very bad reflector and can cause hot spots.  If you cannot afford mylar or panda film, flat white paint is far superior to foil.


----------



## hachiroku (May 22, 2008)

Interesting intersting. they still look a wee bit droopy. have you tried lowering the amount of times you water?! i dont think that over watering is really allll that bad... i know that when i switched my room yesterday i left them in water during the duration (last time i left em out of water for 3 hours or so all the roots coming out the bottom of my net pot died) to prevent them from dieing. they did get a little droopy. i suspended watering for eight hours and they perked right back up!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 23, 2008)

Tanks for the advice. I know what I have been doing wrong. The soil that I am using is Miracle Gro. I know I know. Not too many people use it. But I thought I would give it a shot. It feeds plants for up to 3 months. Then I was giving Bloom Boost from Miracle Gro every week. Mixing 1/2 teaspoon with 1/2 gallon of water. The plants started to droop like the next day. obviously too much nutes for the plants. So - I have stopped with the bloom boost and I am just using water. And they look alot better. Now as for my clones. Just perfection. As you can see in the pics. I was going to use cfl's for the cloning area but today I bought a 4' floro. Just a regular shop light with two t-12 bulbs. I have a 6" fan blowing on them that is connected with the timer for the light. The clones are 18 days old. I planted them on May 5th and transplanted into 6 1/2 inch pots on the 21st. My big plants that you see in the pic are on day 54 of veg. The smaller ones are about a week or 2 younger. Let me know what you guys think and I have got rid of the foil.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

Excellent looking garden! Woooh!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks MP. The plants are so much healthier lookin now. I hope the floro i bought today is enough for the clones.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 25, 2008)

I want to put my tall clones on 12/12 to sex them. How old and tall should they be. Today they are about 20 days old and 8 inces tall.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2008)

You can flower once they have root mass. You should be good to go!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks MP. I will have to start that somewhere. Kind of running out of room.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2008)

I'd just build a new box. Good work so far.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 26, 2008)

I got my flowering area all ready for the clones and started on 12/12. I hope that they are females or all this is for education. Will post pics tonight when i come back from the Indians game.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

educations not a bad thing,man 
crossing my fingers that you get at least a few ladies for your efforts!
good luck!


----------



## Tater (May 26, 2008)

hey man here's some green mojo, hope you get some ladies man!  I like the coat hanger light thingy's lol, stoner ingenuity is the best haha.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 26, 2008)

Well the Indians game is sold out - so I will post some pics. Yeah the hangers were the easist way for me to put the lights exactly where I want them. No limits - LOL


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 26, 2008)

I gave the plants a haircut. Didn't cut any clones just took off some of the big fan leaves that were dried out and dying. Her are some new pics.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 26, 2008)

Lookin' good. They are nice and healthy. Appears you have a great growing environment!


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks MP. I also took 1 of my clones and planted it outside in the woods. Just for shitz and giggles. Lulz.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Things are looking good so far. Keep up the good work and keep us posted. Take care and be safe. Careful with the cursing...just a thought...


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 27, 2008)

thanks for the heads up smokey.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 29, 2008)

I HAVE A FEMALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 so far will post a pic soon. but I am going to go check my other plants. AH! I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 29, 2008)

Ahah nice, right on man. Now you are guaranteed bud! Well, if everything goes according to plan that is.  Congrats. White hairs near the top of the plant?


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks MP. Yup, came home from work and I found two little whit hairs coming from the corner of the main stem and a branch.

Pics dont do any justice - will have to try a better angle to show them. Gimme a few.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*CONGRATS on getting some females.   Now let's get them ladies to produce some fat frosty buds. :hubba:  GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO! *


----------



## smokybear (May 29, 2008)

Grats on the ladies. Definitely keep us posted on them. The buds will be growing big soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the MOJO TBG. I need it. I picked some clones off my female and 2 off another plant that is about 45 days old. I'm in a great mood now. LOL


----------



## Melissa (May 29, 2008)

*:clap: congratulations on the ladies:48:*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 29, 2008)

Good sized clones you took. Some people prefer to snip the edges off the leaves so the plant can concentrate on rooting rather than trying to support all that green matter. 

So do you plan on flowering your female anytime soon?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2008)

hey 420..congrats on the New Ladies....Good luck on your clones..I agree with MeNtAl...cut Half of the fan leaf off, to allow better root growth..Just my .2..Keep us Posted my friend


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 4, 2008)

How's things going in the garden?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't tell me you got caught or something! I wouldn't mind seeing an update .


----------



## 420MrStoner420 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope, didn't get caught. Had a huge disaster though. Not sure what happened. My main fan leaves started to discolor so I plucked them. Won't do that again. Well I will post some new pics soon.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm weird.. Maybe you had nute lockout? I'd give them a nice flush and a moderate supply of nitrogen with (hopefully) micronutrients and see if that helps... How's the soil feel? Hard and compact or what?


----------

